# Ridgid Jobmax



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone have a chance to work with the new Ridgid Jobmax tools? I want to purchase my own compact power tools - currently use company supplied tools. There's a sale on power tools coming up, but I'm kinda greedy and also want to wait for the Jobmax stuff to hit the shelves. 

Anyone know if the jobmax stuff is any good for service work?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

My experience with Ridgid cordless is not good. They have a lifetime warranty on batteries, but it takes forever to get them back, once the store sends them. Have a cordless drill, flashlight, and sawzall. In less than a year and a half both batteries were dead-probrably not more than 200 charges on each. Never used the jobmax, save your money and buy Milwaukee.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haven't used the Jobmax, do have 3 Ridgid 12v drivers and the LED light. I've pretty much decided that the best application for cordless tools for me is drilling/impact driving and for a circ saw. My corded Fuego saw and MIL Sawzall beat out their cordless equals. I can't remember the last time I pulled out a cordless recip saw.

Milwaukee makes a 3/8" right angle adapter for a standard drill. I can't think of when you would need a right angle impact driver, and socket adapters will fit your current drill.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Wundum,

Go to KMS and buy your power tools. They got good prices, you can join their mailing list and get further discounts, and they have excellent product support as well. You have a battery problem, they have reps that come in regularly to deal with them and give replacements. I remember sitting in there one time BSing with the Makita rep and the KMS guy had a bunch of potential battery replacements on his shelf and the Makita rep replaced them all no questions asked. 

Personally if I was buying again today I'd look at Makita LXT Lithium Ion 18 volt tools or Bosch Litheon 18 volt tools. 

I have had a Milwaukee V28 set (Sawzall, Light, Circ saw, Drill) since they came out in mid 2006 and they've been pretty good tools but the batteries have really taken a crap on me lately (this was the first Lithium Ion power tool set available). They have gone from 3.0 amp hour and 1 hour to charge, to like 0.5 amp hour and well over 1 hour to charge at times. I did buy the V28 Right Angle drill in 2008 and it's a great tool for drilling water line holes and the odd bigger hole but going back in time I'd probably just buy my own Superhawg and an extension cord. There is a guy on the ridgid forum who is a battery guru who says the MIlwaukee batteries are very high density power wise, but they aren't as safe, nor do they hold up over repeated recharge/discharge cycles as well as some of the other manufacturers. I believe the Makita & Bosch use the same battery platform, Makita has a good 18 volt tool line up, and their batteries are dirt cheap. Only issue with the Makita is it doesn't have the battery charge indicator which I live on my V28 set, and which Bosch has. 

Ridgid is a Home Depot house brand, and while Home Depot has competitive prices & selection, their product support blows. 

My brother has the 36 volt bosch lithium Ion 4 pc set and that circ saw is absolutely incredible. Because they stuck with the 6 1/2" blade it performs better than the 36 volt Dewalt with a 7 1/4" blade, and it absolutely obliterates my 28 volt saw and I thought my 28 volt saw was good too. 

Next on my list is an impact - gotta stop stripping bits & screws with the drill.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

If I was going to buy all new power tools for service work,, I'd start with a four piece Makita kit with drill, impact driver, circ saw and work light. The impact driver would probably take care of most of the duties of my 12 stuff, so I'd hold off on getting a 12v driver, unless I found a real need. I don't like how saws eat up batteries, but i chop all my 2 x 4's in the back of my truck to keep sawdust out. 1/2 hr charge time is important if you don't excess batteries, and the clock is ticking. I wouldn't use the cordless sawzall, so why pay for it0 I'd carry a full size corded sawzall as I mostly use them indoors where outlets are plentiful. Next would be a toss between small recip saw (Ridgid Fuego corded, or Hackzall) or an oscillating tool. I don't like how close the vents are to the motor on the Hackzall when we deal with water, but I could just be reckless. Cords are more reliable for me.Oscillating tools seems to be able to do the work that small saws do, I would be aware of the robustness of the clamping mechanism.Throw in a roto/chipping hammer, 25lb jackhammer, and a diamond wheeled grinder and I could be set.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess that decides it. I missed the recent sales at HD, Summit and KMS. But I'm in no hurry. Unless somebody posts a super review on the Jobmax stuff, I'll just keep an eye out for when the Milwaukee and Makita stuff is on sale next.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Wundum, You're on the KMS & Summit tool mailing lists right (do you get their flyers in the mail once a month?) ?

If not get in there and sign up, it's free.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Found this review on the Ridgid JobMax tools.

http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2010/04/ridgid_12-volt_lithium-ion_job.php


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Makita first for ergonomics. I have small hands and they fit my hands good. I've had my cordless a couple years and it and the batteries are going strong. I did have it worked on six months ago-something to do with the torque. Only cost me about 50 to repair.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been using employer supplied tools for too long. Been doing some window shopping for the last couple of months and think I now know exactly what brands or designs fit me best. Picked up a multidriver, torpedo level, tape measure, adjustable wrenches, scraper, wonderbar, wire stripper and pliers from Summit today. Will check out KMS, Canadian Tire, Acklands Grainger and Home Depot next week. Still have a lot more stuff to buy but Summit doesn't have the make/model I prefer.

Part of me wants Ridgid pipe wrenches and cutters because I've always used them, and because they're the big name that all the veterans have used their entire career. But part of me wants to try out the Lennox stuff just because Home Depot doesn't have them. Same thing was the 12V tool thing. All the service veterans have independent tools. Maybe it's not such a great idea to have something like the jobmax. If the power unit fails, I'll be caught on a job with a bunch of interchangeable but useless heads.


----------

